# Visual C++ 6.0 und SNMP?



## Uckermark (14. April 2005)

Hallo,
ne ganz spezielle Frage. Wie kann ich in Visual C++ 6.0 eine Anwendung schreiben, die ich als SNMP Trap Sender und Empfänger nutzen kann? Wollt SNMP auf meinem PC simulieren und bei Erhalt eines SNMP Traps dann irgendwie aus der Meldung nen SMS basteln und diese per GSM Modem weiterleiten.
Hatt einer Ahnung, wo ich Infos zu Visual und SNMP bekomm und auch wie ich meine serielle Schnittstelle ansprechen kann? Weis in .Net ist das mit serieller Schnittstelle einfacher, aber ich bin auf Visual C++ 6.0 festgenagelt, da mien Professor für den die Anwedung dann sein soll nur auf Visual C++ 6.0 steht.

Danke für die Hilfe. Ich hab schon echt im Netz gesucht, aber leider war nicht das Richtige dabei. Gibs vielleicht nen Buch wie man SNMP unter Visual verwenden kann?

Bye, Uckermark


----------



## Tobias K. (14. April 2005)

moin


Das ansteuern des Com-Ports ist ein Kinderspiel: http://www.wissensflasche.de/com.php oder auch: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials199872.html


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Rene Albrecht (14. April 2005)

Ich hab mit einem Kollegen mal einen SNMP-Trap-Receiver in C geschrieben, der SNMP-Traps modifizieren und weiterleiten soll und kann. Vielleicht kannst Du damit ja was anfangen und der Quellcode (siehe Anhang) hilft Dir weiter.

Kompiliert wurde das Ganze mit dem LCCwin32. Sollte aber kein Problem sein, das Ganze nach Visual Studio und/oder C++ zu konvertieren.

Gruß
René


----------



## jokey2 (14. April 2005)

Ich kenn mich da ja auch nicht aus, aber vielleicht hilft Dir das etwas weiter: MSDN


----------



## Uckermark (18. April 2005)

Danke für den Quellcode. Schau ich mir gleich an.
Könnte mir noch einer bei meinen anderen Problem helfen? Hab nen Programmschnipsel gefunden, wodurch ich ein AT Kommando, womit ich mein GSM Modem steuern kann, gefunden. Bis jetzt ist es mir nur mögich ein Kommando an den ComPort1 zu schicken an dem sich mein GSM Modem befindet, aber es werden 3 Kommandos und die Eingabe von Strg+z benötigt um eine SMS versenden zu können. In Hyperterminal habe ich die Funktionsweise schon einmal ausprobiert, aber das Problem ist, dass der SMS Versand automatisch nach Empfang eines Traps stattfinden soll.
Ich füge mal meinen Quellcode mit Erklärungen an. Bis denn


----------

